# Gas Mileage R32



## Warren Zock (May 7, 2008)

what type of mileage are people getting on their GTR 32s. Miles or km I will do the math myself. 

I have decided when my daily driver dies (MX3 I got for free) I want to replace it with a GTR 32. Work pays me per km driven to and from properties so gas isnt a huge issue. But sense I know the days I drive my fd to work I am spending money for the pleasure when i drive my MX3 I am making almost 30 cents a km. Dosnt sound like alot but I can do 5000km in a month so. what I am trying to work out is can I break even with the skyline or will it be costing me a few bucks a day. as far as lvl of tune I will be running it mostly stock as long as possible I am taking automotive at college in my spare time so it will be running clean well tuned.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

350-500km per tank is common with a GTR depending on hoiw much you boost, and how well tuned and maintained the car is...

but i wouldnt reccommend getting GTR if you plan on putting 5000k a month on it, remember its gonna be at least 15yrs old, so its not if, but when things break down...

the GTS-t with the RB20 is alot cheaper on gas getting 450-600km per tank, plus parts are cheaper and more plentiful for when it requires repairs... its also more reliable than the GTR as a DD...

i own a GTR and she is a garage queen but i love her all the same


----------

